# Superior Heatform F/P



## Renovationman (Dec 5, 2017)

I bought a house to renovate and it has a heatform insert. Damper is seized up. I want to remove completely. Is chimney held up by unit? Looks to be square chimney sections. Sorry, I’m a real newbie when it comes to these things.


----------



## begreen (Dec 5, 2017)

Why the removal? It might not be necessary. What is the plan after it's removed?


----------



## Renovationman (Dec 5, 2017)

It seemed to be the better / cheaper solution to our renovation plans. House was built in 1979 at the same time as our house we live in right next door. In the 30 years our neighbours lived there , they never used the fireplace. I’m not even sure if it’s even safe to use. Looks like it has an ash tray which is full of ashes. Outside vent ? is filled with insulation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renovationman (Dec 5, 2017)

Picture of f/p


----------



## begreen (Dec 5, 2017)

It could be fine. What is the goal or plan if removed?


----------



## bholler (Dec 5, 2017)

If the damper is seized chances are the box is rusted out.  But we need to know what your objectives are before we can give you any advice


----------



## Renovationman (Dec 5, 2017)

The plan was to remove and replace with an electric insert. I came across this forum when searching for name of f/p I found on tag inside firebox. Just wanted to know what I’m up against if I remove Tyndall stone and insert or just remove insert. Wife has found many ideas on internet about painting stone to “modernize” the stone.  Visual of insert looks to be free of holes or rust. Lever seized up good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bholler (Dec 5, 2017)

Renovationman said:


> The plan was to remove and replace with an electric insert. I came across this forum when searching for name of f/p I found on tag inside firebox. Just wanted to know what I’m up against if I remove Tyndall stone and insert or just remove insert. Wife has found many ideas on internet about painting stone to “modernize” the stone.  Visual of insert looks to be free of holes or rust. Lever seized up good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To remove the heatform you would cut it into peices and take it out without disturbing the stone.  But if the electric insert fits there is no need to remove the heat form at all.  

And no in most cases the metal box is not holding anything up if it was built correctly you will be fine.  But if it was not you could have a problem.


----------



## Renovationman (Dec 5, 2017)

If I get unit inspected and it’s good to go, is this a good unit to keep? It seems like the idea of heat vents to be a good idea to supplement electric heat in home. There’s a small door to outside. Is that for ashes? It’s stuffed with insulation now. Is vent in picture for fresh air intake from outside? So many questions from someone who knows nothing about these. Thanks for your help so far. 
View attachment 217174


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bholler (Dec 5, 2017)

Renovationman said:


> If I get unit inspected and it’s good to go, is this a good unit to keep? It seems like the idea of heat vents to be a good idea to supplement electric heat in home. There’s a small door to outside. Is that for ashes? It’s stuffed with insulation now. Is vent in picture for fresh air intake from outside? So many questions from someone who knows nothing about these. Thanks for your help so far.
> View attachment 217174
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will not contribute any real heat to the home.  In many cases open fireplaces have a net heat loss for the home.  But there is no need to remove the whole metal heat form unless you are going to replace it with a masonry box to be used as an open fireplace


----------



## Renovationman (Dec 5, 2017)

bholler said:


> It will not contribute any real heat to the home.  In many cases open fireplaces have a net heat loss for the home.  But there is no need to remove the whole metal heat form unless you are going to replace it with a masonry box to be used as an open fireplace



Ok, thanks a lot for your insight. Much appreciated. Sounds like the electric insert may be the way to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bholler (Dec 5, 2017)

Renovationman said:


> Ok, thanks a lot for your insight. Much appreciated. Sounds like the electric insert may be the way to go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A wood insert is a good option


----------



## Renovationman (Jan 24, 2018)

So I ended up ripping the fireplace out. Going with the cheaper option of an electric insert. Now I have 2 piles of Tyndall stone from that fireplace and mine I took out a few years ago.


----------

